# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Виртуальный секс

## Irina

*Что вы об этом думаете? Практикуете?*

----------


## Irina

Я никак к виртуальному сексу не отношусь. Даже не представляю что это такое. Глазками пострелять - да. А это.... Даже в голову не приходило. Интересно какой в нём смысл?

----------


## Irina

*Виртуальный секс* 

Глубокий вечер, темная комната, за спиной кроватка, перед носом компьютер. В компьютере - Интернет и собеседник. Предполагается, что он похож на Курта Кобейна или на репетитора по математике.

Ты не видишь лица и прочих частей тела, не слышишь голоса, не чувствуешь запаха. В твоем распоряжении только слова, которые он пишет тебе и которые в ответ стучишь ты. Если среди этих слов наиболее часто повторяются "руки", "губы", "кожа", "шея", "язык" и глаголы "коснуться", "войти" (далее по списку) - это и есть виртуальный секс.

*Где это* 

Делается это в чатах, которых, как и полагается, много. Хороших и разных. Если у тебя есть компьютер и подключенный Интернет, но при этом никаких примочек, ты можешь заняться этим в веб-чате. Попасть в него можно через обычный нетскейп или эксплорер. Если у тебя каким-то образом завелась программа IRC или аська, тебе открыт доступ в IRC и ICQ-чаты, соответственно.
Если сравнивать их с реальной жизнью, то веб-чаты напоминают шумную и глупую вечеринку в полузнакомой квартире, где уединиться с кексом можно разве что в совмещенном санузле, и то рискуя тем, что за вами будут подглядывать через окно кухни желающие пописать. Ирк-чаты похожи на пионерлагерь, или студенческое общежитие, или
турбазу, где в основном все прячутся по своим каморкам и лишь изредка встречаются с остальными в столовой или телевизионном холле. "Аськины" чаты можно сравнить с интимным свиданием в квартире подруги, когда там, кроме вас, никого нет, но неизвестно, чего ожидать: то ли ножка у кровати сломается, то ли бабушка придет навестить внучку.

Все чаты бывают общие и тематические. Последние иногда бывают посвящены любви, флирту и сексу. Причем из всего вышеперечисленного в них нормально получается только "флирт", во время которого косноязычные хлопцы из Донецка или Перми орут: "Я суперстар!!!" или "Я тебя хочю!!!". А ты монотонно отвечаешь: "Ой ли?". Виртуальный секс в таких чатах искать бессмысленно. Здесь самая зажатая публика, которая пришла сюда именно за "этим" и оттого страшно зашугана. Все постоянно огрызаются и ожидают, когда же их начнут грубо совращать. Не пытайся этого делать, а лучше иди в общие чаты.

*Как это 
*
Ну, во-первых, забудь, чему учила тебя бабушка. Виртуальным девочкам на тропе любви скромность не к лицу. Неуместным жеманством ты только отпугнешь всех возможных партнеров.

Во-вторых, когда твой виртуальный кекс начнет деловито стелить электронные простынки, тебе придется совершить над собой усилие и дать ему некоторую пищу для размышлений. Цвет глаз, длина волос, форма губ и ушей - это еще цветочки. Вполне вероятно, что он попросит рассказать про твое нижнее белье, форму груди и эрогенные зоны. Ему ведь не хочется попасть впросак и начать снимать с тебя джинсы, которых на тебе нет и в помине. Отвечая, ты можешь и приврать. Только не срисовывай свой портрет с Ким Бэсинджер из "9 1/2 недель" и прочих эротических трафаретов - их все уже давно выучили наизусть, и даже у самого рьяного виртуального энтузиаста они вызовут только приступ зевоты с последующим дисконнектом. Кстати, совершенно не страшно рассказать и правду, но, естественно, не всю, а лучшую ее часть.

В-третьих, сделай так, чтобы говорил в основном он. Ведь ты же хочешь в первую очередь посмотреть, как это выглядит, и не сесть в лужу. Иногда что-нибудь отвечай. Если будешь глухо молчать, он подумает, что у тебя завис компьютер. Перед тем как залепить в эфир очередной

страстный вопль, внимательно прочитай то, что он уже написал: если ты сообщишь ему, что кладешь руки на его плечи, в то время как по его версии он подкрался к тебе сзади и расстегивает блузку, получится конфуз. Лучше всего через две-три его сентенции настучать какой-нибудь поощрительно-ласкательный эпитет ("Какие у тебя сильные руки!", "Мне очень нравится!") или выразить пожелания (если смелости хватит).

И наконец, "сразу после" не нужно приставать к человеку с бодрыми любознательными вопросами типа: "А ты действительно все это чувствовал?" Все равно скорее всего он тебе соврет.

*Кто это* 

Кто на самом деле был там, на другом конце провода, ты узнаешь, только если решишь встретиться вживую. Но ты этого можешь не захотеть: во-первых, не всегда нужно смешивать тайное и явное, а во-вторых, реальные встречи виртуалов чаще всего оборачиваются обоюдным разочарованием. Этого может не захотеть и он - если он не тот, за кого себя выдавал. Например, ему на самом деле сорок вместо двадцати. Или он - импотент. Он может даже оказаться одного с тобой пола. Впрочем, вопреки распространенным предрассудкам это бывает крайне редко. Все люди, склонные к однополой любви, в Интернете особенно настойчиво провозглашают свои пристрастия.

Некоторые черты твоего виртуального любовника понятны заранее. Он должен быть не по книжкам знаком с вопросом. У него должен быть неплохо подвешен язык, то есть руки. И он должен быть достаточно смел, чтобы называть некоторые вещи своими именами. Теперь посмотри на своих ровесников и реши: по силам ли шестнадцати- или восемнадцатилетнему кексу описать свои желания и намерения подробнее, чем одной фразой, в которой из трех слов два - это "я" и "тебя"?

Тот, кто за монитором, наверняка старше тебя, опытнее и умнее. Если повезет - ты наткнешься на художника, который занимается виртуальным сексом из любви к виртуальному сексу. Если не повезет - на другом конце провода окажется циник, перед которым будут как на ладони все твои шестнадцать лет. Он не откажет себе удовольствии понаблюдать, как вибрирует девичье сердечко, шатаются и падают хилые перегородки в мозгах и темнеют глазенки. Так что не нужно думать, что только ты имеешь право использовать людей для собственного увеселения. Использовать могут и тебя. Но чего можно твердо не бояться - это маньяков. Реальные маньяки не ищут жертв в Интернете. А виртуальные не выходят в реал.

*Виртуальный секс нам нужен, чтобы знать:* 

- Что можно жить и без секса;
- Что нет неприличных слов;
- Что слова - это страшная сила;
- Что неважно, какого цвета у тебя трусы;
- Что секс - это трудно;
- Что спать лучше с интересными людьми;
- Что каждый поцелуй меняет жизнь;
- Что дружба подозрительнее любви;
- А любовь подозрительнее секса;
- Что можно заниматься любовью с десятью мужчинами одновременно;
- Что некоторые мужчины на самом деле - женщины;
- Что любая реальность виртуальна;
- Что все делают глупости;
- Что жизнь печальна;
- Что стесняться нам в общем нечего.

*Зачем это* 

...Он, конечно, может сказать тебе, что кончил. Ты наполовину поверишь: ведь ты же была мила и соблазнительна. Но останется место и для сомнения: а как, собственно, это у него там происходило, когда руки - на клавиатуре, глаза - в мониторе, а ты вообще неизвестно где? Если интересно - спроси у него об этом. При следующей встрече. Если ты действительно хочешь узнать, что такое виртуальный секс, попроси киберлюбовника пересказать тебе содержание ваших недавних любовных игрищ. Его воспоминания о том, чего на самом деле не было, - и есть настоящий виртуальный секс. А то, чем вы занимались вчера, - только подражание интимным отношениям в реальной жизни. А что у него там под столом происходило, ты никогда не узнаешь. Да и не все ли равно? Гораздо важнее, что происходит с тобой. Представь себе, что он тебя об этом спросит. Что ты ему ответишь?

*Контрацепция* 

Все, что ты пишешь в Интернете, может быть сохранено вероломным собеседником в файле и обнародовано. Ты, конечно, можешь потом говорить, что это подделка и что за компьютером была не ты - все равно не поверят.
Есть два способа свести неприятности к минимуму. Во-первых, постарайся выбрать в партнеры человека, которому огласка нужна еще меньше, чем тебе. Во-вторых, как можно меньше говори о ком-либо, кроме вас двоих, особенно о людях из твоей реальной жизни.

Не занимайся киберлюбовью на плохих телефонных линиях и в дождь. Если у тебя часто рвется связь, лучше болтай о книжках. Ведь хуже виртуального полового акта может быть только внезапно прерванный виртуальный половой акт.

*Последствия* 

В самых смелых похождениях по Интернету ты застрахована от трех вещей: тебя не изнасилуют, ты не заболеешь и не залетишь. И даже крыша от виртуального секса не съедет - если, конечно, она до того была на месте. Рано или поздно все испытаешь, всякие слова выслушаешь, скажешь и к компьютеру охладеешь.
Главная опасность - это влюбиться в электронную симуляцию прекрасного принца и на полном серьезе отдаваться буквам и пробелам, полагая, что они принадлежат реальному человеку.

----------


## Sanych

Виртуальный секс не такое уж и новшество. Ещё 2 века назад поручик Ржевский писал Наташе Ростовой:
"Наташа, я очень скучаю без Вас. Вот и сейчас одной рукой пишу Вам письмо, а второй думаю о Вас".

----------


## Asteriks

Есть интересный взгляд на такие вещи как профилактика курения, алкоголизма, курения, порно и виртуального секса. Пока никто об этом не говорит и человек не знает, ему не хочется и попробовать. ) 
Представьте, что приходит ребёнок в школу, а ему там лекцию читают о вреде порно в Интернете. А он и не знал ничего об этом, пока ему добрая тётя учительница о вреде не намекнула.
Намёк поняли?

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ты не видишь лица и прочих частей тела, не слышишь голос


а как же скайп с веб-камерой,ну или без нее,на худой конец-)

----------


## Irina

> а как же скайп с веб-камерой,ну или без нее,на худой конец-)


Наверное пользуются всем этим. Я не в курсе. "Трактат" не мной написан 

Мнение одно про вирт вычитала : Основной целью Виртуального секса является, как ни странно, эстетическое наслаждение от реализации тайных желаний на «бумаге». Как эротический роман, в написании которого участвуете вы и ваш партнер.

----------


## fIzdrin

основной целью виртуального секса является выяснение того,насколько партнер готов к реальному-)

----------


## Akasey

Думаю это очередное проявление нездоровых фантазий человека. Так же как это было с сексом по телефону. 



> основной целью виртуального секса является выяснение того,насколько партнер готов к реальному-)


 и что молодой человек должен заняться вртуальным сексом , чтобы понять получится у него с девушкой или нет??? бред по-моему.

----------


## fIzdrin

> и что молодой человек должен заняться вртуальным сексом , чтобы понять получится у него с девушкой или нет??? бред по-моему.


молодой человек ничего не должен,
но если уж занялся,то должен знать ради чего

----------


## Asteriks

Мой знакомый сказал бы, что виртуальный секс как пиво без водки.

----------


## BiZ111

> *Что вы об этом думаете? Практикуете?*


Думаю то, что им занимаются те, у кого нет возможности заняться им по-настоящему по сосбвтенному выводу. Будь то дети (я некрасивый мне никто не даёт), либо климаксного возраста (кому такая нужна). Но, всё возможно, это их точка.
Немалую часть виртуалов занимают извращенцы. 

Не пратикуем

----------


## Irina

Наткнулась на интересное мнение по теме одного человека:

*МОЕ МНЕНИЕ ПРО ВИРТУАЛЬНУЮ ЛЮБОВЬ*

Вы познакомились в Интернете? Вы откровенны друг с другом? Вам хорошо вдвоём? Вы пытаетесь представить его(её) улыбку? Ваше сердце бьётся в другом ритме при виде знакомого имени на экране компьютера?.. Поздравляю - это виртуальная любовь.
Ощущения от виртуальной любви примерно те же, что и от любви реальной. Та же нежность, тоска, ревность, те же ссоры и примирения. Иногда электронные ощущения даже привлекательнее реальных, потому что внутри них развивается сильнейший межличностный контакт, взаимопонимание, которого не хватает в обычной жизни. Два собеседника порой знают друг о друге больше, чем супруги, прожившие вместе десятки лет.

*Совет №1* 

Если ты умеешь связно излагать свои мысли и говорить девушкам комплименты - ты уже желанный собеседник. И наверняка найдётся какая-нибудь компьютерная барышня, которая представит тебя белокурым принцем из своих снов. И вот уже летят по неведомым хитросплетениям сети пылкие девичьи послания: "Ох! Ах!" Ты не задерживаешься с ответом: "Солнышко моё! Я искал тебя всю жизнь! Я вдыхаю запах твоих волос! Милая, у меня кружится голова!" При этом ты можешь ковырять в носу и икать от бутылочки пива. Но кто сказал, что принцы не икают?
Интернет оставляет ощущение ирреальности происходящего. Поэтому доки этого дела советуют не увлекаться электронными романами, не обмениваться фотографиями, а сразу забивать стрелки. Встретитесь - разберётесь. Что ж, в этом тоже есть свои плюсы. Виртуальные романы слишком стремительны, слишком горячи, почти без тормозов. К тому же, нам всем свойственно приукрашивать образ собеседника, наделять его качествами, которыми он и не думает обладать. И вот после месяца такого возвышенного романа на встречу приходит не королева красоты и добродетели, какой ты уже успел её нафантазировать, а капризная девчонка с перхотью... Жесточайшее разочарование! Но кто виноват? Всего лишь наше воображение. Поэтому вот вам первый совет: "Сразу встречайтесь".

*Совет №2:* 

"Не спешите встречаться" (вот она - женская логика). Ведь вы имеете уникальный шанс быть оцененным не по внешним данным. И не по счёту в банке. И не по марке авто. В Интернете имеют ценность только ваши высказывания, мечты, мысли, идеи. То есть всё то, что и называют пресловутым внутренним миром человека. Если этот внутренний мир у вас имеется - покажите его. Пусть барышни сначала влюбляются именно в него, а не в ваш римских профиль, который тоже, безусловно, хорош. 
*
Отсюда вытекает совет №3: "Универсальных советов знакомства не существует".
*
Но кто-то приходит в Интернет не с целью завязать реальный роман, а с банальным желанием просто пофлиртовать.Со своей стороны замечу, что девушкам в русском Инете рассчитывать на это практически невозможно. Наши соотечественники тут же стремятся выяснить, где именно в Николаеве ты живёшь, и с нажимом намекают, что лучше не тратить время зря (то есть усиленно используют совет №1). Если выясняется, что ты живёшь не в Николаеве, а в Москве, то интерес тут же падает и никакой флирт тебе уже не грозит. Так что, милые барышни, учите английский и флиртуйте с иностранцами. Русские парни далеки от такого изящного времяпровождения. Они люди конкретные - им эти ваши финтифлюшки ни к чему!

*Вы думаете, что виртуальных романов жаждут исключительно люди свободные? Уставшие от одиночества и непонимания? Как бы не так!* Чем, вы думаете, занимаются примерные мужья на работе, если фирма оплатила доступ в Интернет?.. Присмотритесь, что там тайком выстукивает на клавиатуре этот достопочтенный отец семейства? Что строчит он, наш лысенький король эпистолярного жанра? "Я вдыхаю запах твоих волос"...

*Чего же ждут женатые люди от виртуальной любви?* Чего они-то ищут в Интернете? Того же, что и все остальные - эмоциональной подпитки. Просто они используют её не как основное блюдо, а всего лишь как остренькую приправу к пресной рутине супружеских будней. Короче говоря, виртуальная измена даёт им фактически те же эмоциональные переживания, что и измена реальная.
В Англии и Америке стали популярны бракоразводные процессы, где один из супругов обвиняет другого в компьютерной измене. Психологи говорят, что у многих людей, переживающих виртуальный роман, возникает чувство вины, как от настоящей измены. Фактически так оно и есть. Вы не согласны? В таком случае, женатые мои Дон Жуаны, сознайтесь - считали бы вы нормальной ситуацию, при которой ваша собственная жена в самых нежнейших выражениях описывала бы другому мужчине аромат его волосяного покрова? И не возникло бы у вас отнюдь не виртуальное желание несколько попортить ему этот покров? Заодно и жене.

*Так что по всему выходит, что Интернет штука хоть и виртуальная, но нами, людями, воспринимается очень даже реально.* Это потому, что мы, как ни крути, не Терминаторы. И никогда ими не станем. И чувства у нас тоже вполне человеческие. И в отношения мы бросаемся, как в омут. Без оглядки. Может быть потому, что это так похоже на сказку. И так хочется верить, что действительно общаешься с принцем. Чутким, понимающим и восхитительно прекрасным. И даже мысли не допускаешь, что такие нежные письма тебе может слать не особа королевских кровей, а сосед Вася Помидоров, который тоже позавчера приобрёл модем.

*В заключении надо бы дать вам совет №4:*

 "Не воспринимайте виртуальные романы близко к сердцу". На самом деле мы ведь все прекрасно понимаем, что в обычной жизни мы так практически не общаемся. Поэтому и разочарование может быть слишком сильным. Но тут опять неувязочка, как и со всеми другими советами. Дело в том, что слышал я истории о супружеских парах, которые познакомились именно благодаря Интернету. И даже дети у них родились вполне реальные. Плачут и писают, во всяком случае, очень натурально...
Вот так-то! Всё бывает на свете. И на сетевых просторах можно встретить своё счастье. Ну а если не получилось у вас любви электронной - не отчаивайтесь. Постучите в ту же соседскую дверь. Зайдите за солью, например. Взгляните друг на друга покрасневшими от долгого сиденья перед монитором глазами, и, может быть, вас посетит вполне реальное чувство. Без этих новомодных компьютерных вывертов. Так что... счастья вам, пользователи Интернета!!!!!  Андрей.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Думаю, что лучше реального нет, особенно с любимым человеком=)

----------


## Irina

*Интернет переполнен сайтами знакомств и форумами, где легко знакомиться, общаться и… Да, да… заниматься сексом. Что же такое виртуальный секс для женатого мужчины или замужней женщины? Измена, повод для ссоры и развода или невинная шалость? Что мы ищем в «паутине» - игру, удовольствие, любовь?*

Главный враг современного человека скука. И не надо себя обманывать, «безумный» темп городской жизни, лишь попытка убежать от скуки. Еще, мы хотим чувствовать себя любимыми, по крайней мере, желанными. Женщина выходит замуж, и попадает в зависимость, она уже не может, как когда-то, оставить того, кто уже не удовлетворяет ее физически и духовно. Дом, супруг, ребенок, мнение общества, ограничивают свободу. Именно возможность «вырваться из ловушки», искупаться в море комплиментов и внимания, привлекает женщин в виртуальных отношениях. И пусть все происходит только на экране монитора, сексуальное удовлетворение, повышение настроения и самооценки, вещи реальные.

Мужчины тоже ищут общения, но для большинства это скорее игра, которой не придается большого значения. Мужчина, может искренне любить свою жену и не допускать даже мысли об измене в реальности. Но, как говорил известный киногерой: «Нет, такого мужа, который хоть на час бы не мечтал стать холостяком».

У всех ЭТО происходит по-разному. Кто-то просто получает удовольствие от переписки, кто-то может испытать оргазм от прочтения эротических сцен, созданных фантазией партнера.

*И все же, измена или нет?*

*Виртуальный – означает: потенциальный, возможный, мнимый, воображаемый.* Мне кажется, виртуальный секс, нечто среднее, еще не измена, но готовность к измене, возможность измены. Мы так спасаемся от скуки, но при этом слова, которые должны слышать только родные, отдаем совершенно чужому для нас человеку.

----------


## JAHolper

В виртуальном сексе нужна большая фантазия и креативность. Возможно это даже неплохое занятие, т.к. в реальных отношениях эти качества тоже полезны. Но вообще, по моему мнению это пустая трата времени, корни которой идут от компьютерной зависимости...

----------


## Mashulya

Не вижу смысла в виртуальном сексе. ПО-моему, никакая фантазия не заменит чужих прикосновений

----------

